# Battling with Hair Algae



## skinz180189 (3 Jan 2011)

Had Hair algae growing in my Java moss for a few months now, and I can't seem to kill it off. I've tried reducing lighting periods (I'm only 1wpg anyway) and nutrients, and I'm still dosing liquid CO2. I've never had this problem before, it seems to be something unique to my 120l.

None of my fish seem interested in eating it either. Both Plecs ignore it, as do the mollies,rainbows and gouramis. The pest and assassin snails also ignore it.

Anybody know of a fish that will eat it, as some say SAEs, some say Otos, some say any omnivorous fish will.

Or failing that, any other methods I could try?


----------



## Arana (3 Jan 2011)

skinz180189 said:
			
		

> Had Hair algae growing in my Java moss for a few months now, and I can't seem to kill it off. I've tried reducing lighting periods (I'm only 1wpg anyway) and nutrients



Have you tried increasing nutrients?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (3 Jan 2011)

Gareth

You could increase your liquid carbon dosing / invest in a co2 kit.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Arana (3 Jan 2011)

sorry didn't read it properly! if you are only dosing liquid carbon then as paul said you should try increasing the dosage or going the pressurised route first, if that has no effect then try increasing your nitrates


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jan 2011)

Nitrates have nothing to do with hair algae. It is strictly related to poor CO2 and/or flow/distribution

If this is a flow issue then improving flow distribution will help. Otherwise you need to add more liquid carbon as mentioned by Paul. I suspect you need to do both.

Cheers,


----------



## Themuleous (4 Jan 2011)

Do you know what type of hair algae it is? There seem to be a few that come under that name.

Sam


----------



## flygja (4 Jan 2011)

I suggest manual removal with a toothbrush, as much as possible every week. SAEs do eat hair algae, although they have to be younger SAEs as the older ones develope a taste for fish food.


----------



## skinz180189 (4 Jan 2011)

It's a thin green hair type of algae.

This tank has more & better flow than my previous 2, I know flow is getting there as the moss grows quite quickly to say it's only 1wpg, and you can see waste in suspension and moving in that area.

I'm reluctant to go pressurised just yet, as I'm doing well with liquid CO2 (at it's maximum safe dosage, so can't increase) and have plenty of it left.

Also reluctant to try SAEs, as 2 local shops (who come well recommended by the fishkeeping press/forums) basically said they can't guarantee I'll even get a true one from them.

Guess I'll just have to keep removing it then, but you end up tearing the moss out.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (4 Jan 2011)

skinz180189 said:
			
		

> you can see waste in suspension and moving in that area.



The above is your problems - I would try to move the direction of the flow from the affected area and as Clives states "improve flow" as for liquid carbon I would not be too concerned about the amount been added - direction on the bottle state 1ml per 50 ltr and a maximum of 2 ml per 50 ltr  - I should be adding 8 ml and I'm adding 15ml per day to a 200 ltr tank with no problems at all.

Regards
paul.


----------



## roadmaster (5 Jan 2011)

skinz180189 said:
			
		

> It's a thin green hair type of algae.
> 
> This tank has more & better flow than my previous 2, I know flow is getting there as the moss grows quite quickly to say it's only 1wpg, and you can see waste in suspension and moving in that area.
> 
> ...




 Black Ruby Barbs and Multispinosa (rainbow cichlids) are the only fishes  I have kept that ate hair algae and even then,,they must be kept hungry or will much prefer fish foods. And they aren't for tanks with delicate plant's.
As mentioned,keeping them hungry also results in delicate plant's becoming snacks.


----------

